# Your dreamies for CHEAP(!) TBT Bells / CN Codes !Accepting Reserves



## Farobi (Mar 13, 2014)

*CURRENTLY MOVING: CHRISSY*​ worth 800 . post in the thread if interested _!_

Trading all villagers for a Yoshi's New Island Club Nintendo (NA) PIN code *or* TBT Bells. I cycle using my extra copy which means I can also get whatever you're looking for. I will use my time to cycle for your favorite villager, just for the CN code. PM me for further inquiries.

_Also. Tiers determine the prices of villagers. If you want a Tier 5 villager, it'll cost you 500 TBT Bells. Tier 4 = 800, Tier 3 = 1000, Tier 2 = 1200, Tier 1s are 1500. _* Prices are negotiable!*

Villagers:

 Julian {1249 TBT Bells} {aimeekitty }
 Chrissy
 Snake
 Stitches {best offer: 1028} {Mayor Kera}
 Ankha {1200} {pinkx2}
 Jacques
 Tangy
 Erik
 Poncho

RESERVATIONS


----------



## Mayor Kera (Mar 13, 2014)

If I had that many TBT bells, I'd gladly give them to you for Stitches.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 13, 2014)

Mayor Kera said:


> If I had that many TBT bells, I'd gladly give them to you for Stitches.



you can always lend some bells. i really want that super gold mailbox ;p


----------



## Mayor Kera (Mar 13, 2014)

Would you trade Stitches for all my TBT bells, plus some bells in-game?


----------



## rileypie (Mar 13, 2014)

Wish I had more TBT bells Dx Ankha and Stitches are both a major want for my new town <3 good luck~


----------



## Farobi (Mar 13, 2014)

Mayor Kera said:


> Would you trade Stitches for all my TBT bells, plus some bells in-game?



I'm not interested in anything in game, sorry DX
If no one else offers, i'll probably give him to you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rileypie said:


> Wish I had more TBT bells Dx Ankha and Stitches are both a major want for my new town <3 good luck~


Thanks <3


----------



## Mayor Kera (Mar 13, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I'm not interested in anything in game, sorry DX
> If no one else offers, i'll probably give him to you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



That would be so nice of you! My friend has been looking for Stitches. She's helped me get some of my favorite villagers and I've been helping her get hers. I'll donate my TBT bells if you decide to let me pick him up!


----------



## Farobi (Mar 13, 2014)

Mayor Kera said:


> That would be so nice of you! My friend has been looking for Stitches. She's helped me get some of my favorite villagers and I've been helping her get hers. I'll donate my TBT bells if you decide to let me pick him up!



OK! Your friend can offer some too, if she likes


----------



## Mayor Kera (Mar 13, 2014)

My friend is sending me all of her TBT bells (342) to go along with mine.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 13, 2014)

Mayor Kera said:


> My friend is sending me all of her TBT bells (342) to go along with mine.



OK. Don't get your hopes too high yet, but I'll definitely consider your offer in mind


----------



## Mayor Kera (Mar 13, 2014)

Farobi said:


> OK. Don't get your hopes too high yet, but I'll definitely consider your offer in mind



Okay! I appreciate it. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll try to get a bit more TBT in the meantime.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 13, 2014)

bump!


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Mar 13, 2014)

My mum's getting it tomorrow, but there's no space in my town and it would be the EU code.
The codes are region locked then I guess?


----------



## Farobi (Mar 13, 2014)

they are region locked, so I can't accept 'em unfortunately.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Mar 13, 2014)

Didn't know that, thanks for sharing


----------



## Farobi (Mar 13, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Mayor Kera (Mar 14, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Bump



Hi again!

I was just wondering how long you were planning on advertising.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

As long as i get a club nintendo offer. I'll work on TTing anyone out tomorrow .


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

BUMP! Updated OP :]


----------



## pinkx2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Would you sell Ankha?


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

pinkx2 said:


> Would you sell Ankha?



For TBT Bells. Yep. :]


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 14, 2014)

So is Stitches 1500?


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> So is Stitches 1500?



yes sir.

- - - Post Merge - - -

or ma'm, idk xD


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 14, 2014)

Farobi said:


> yes sir.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> or ma'm, idk xD


Sir. How long do you think it would take you to get her into boxes? Is she in your town right now?


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Sir. How long do you think it would take you to get her into boxes? Is she in your town right now?


yes & i can get her in boxes in less than an hour probably :]


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 14, 2014)

Farobi said:


> yes & i can get her in boxes in less than an hour probably :]



I'm sorry. I said Stitches not Ankha and I need to talk to my friend that wants her first.


----------



## pinkx2 (Mar 14, 2014)

How much for Ankha? ;u; please tell me 1200 is enough lol.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

pinkx2 said:


> How much for Ankha? ;u; please tell me 1200 is enough lol.



that's the highest offer so yeah it's cool c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> I'm sorry. I said Stitches not Ankha and I need to talk to my friend that wants her first.



alright~ get back to me whether i should reserve him or not :]


----------



## pinkx2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Farobi said:


> that's the highest offer so yeah it's cool c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Can I reserve Ankha then? I'm at work right now and won't be able to TT someone out till around 4pm GMT -6 :')


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

pinkx2 said:


> Can I reserve Ankha then? I'm at work right now and won't be able to TT someone out till around 4pm GMT -6 :')



okies


----------



## pinkx2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Farobi said:


> okies


Thanks! so how does it work, do I have to wait till Ankha pings you or do you TT them out? anyways, I'll pm you later


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

pinkx2 said:


> Thanks! so how does it work, do I have to wait till Ankha pings you or do you TT them out? anyways, I'll pm you later


tt'ing her out at the moment


----------



## pinkx2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Farobi said:


> tt'ing her out at the moment



Oh ok, awesome  I'll get back to work and TT someone out as soon as I can, I'll back to you LATER in the day (in about 9 hours Dx!)


----------



## Katrionaa (Mar 14, 2014)

I'll take tangy for everything I have if you're willing. She's an absolute dreamie of mine since I had her in my town in the GC version D:


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

Katrionaa said:


> I'll take tangy for everything I have if you're willing. She's an absolute dreamie of mine since I had her in my town in the GC version D:



that's fine. will work on tting her out too!


----------



## Katrionaa (Mar 14, 2014)

Yay! I'll only be around for 2.5 hrs or so. I've gotta go to work after that


----------



## Katrionaa (Mar 14, 2014)

any luck?


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

Katrionaa said:


> any luck?



not yet :c got chrissy in boxes accidentally, and i cant just void her. if no one offers for her i'll probably cycle on for ankha 12 hours from now~


----------



## Katrionaa (Mar 14, 2014)

okay! well if at all possible just pm me or something when you get tangy in boxes for me. I work a lot so I'm praying I'm home! D:


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

Katrionaa said:


> okay! well if at all possible just pm me or something when you get tangy in boxes for me. I work a lot so I'm praying I'm home! D:



alright ^_^


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

bump!


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 14, 2014)

How long will you wait for Chrissy?  My daughter is trying to make a spot for her.  We can also pay tbt or bells.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

I can wait rather long, like 3~6 hours.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 14, 2014)

We'll see what we can do.


----------



## aimeekitty (Mar 14, 2014)

Julian - 1,267 TBT that's all I have!


----------



## analytic (Mar 14, 2014)

ah dang I wish I had the money for Chrissy D:


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

aimeekitty said:


> Julian - 1,249 TBT that's all I have!



that'll do  unless I get better offers ofc

Erik will be voided in 15 minutes


----------



## analytic (Mar 14, 2014)

Farobi said:


> that'll do  unless I get better offers ofc
> 
> Erik will be voided in 15 minutes



How much for Erik??


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

analytic said:


> How much for Erik??



1000

- - - Post Merge - - -

I made a new thread on him though. 

brb y'all eating dinner,


----------



## Invalid (Mar 14, 2014)

500 TBT bells is alot for a teir 5 villager. Turning that into bells thats an estimated 2.5 million bells. Maybe lower your prices a bit? anyways, cool thread, good luck!


----------



## analytic (Mar 14, 2014)

Invalid said:


> 500 TBT bells is alot for a teir 5 villager. Turning that into bells thats an estimated 2.5 million bells. Maybe lower your prices a bit? anyways, cool thread, good luck!



I was about to say that ; n ; 1000 TBT is almost a billion ACNL bells


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

Do you not know how hard it is for me to cycle for a particular villager? And those exchange rates don't matter as much here.

- - - Post Merge - - -

There was even one service similar to this where each villager is 4000 TBT Bells. Mine is way cheaper than that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*ERIK HAS BEEN VOIDED*

cycling on


----------



## Sholee (Mar 14, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Do you not know how hard it is for me to cycle for a particular villager? And those exchange rates don't matter as much here.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> There was even one service similar to this where each villager is 4000 TBT Bells. Mine is way cheaper than that.



Yeappp this is why i stopped doing the service, people dont understand how hard it is to reset for a specific villager. Takes hourrrrsss, and not like 2 hours, it takes more than 6 hours sometimes maybe even days! Good luck on your thread though farobi, i think your prices are pretty good considering the work it takes, if anything i think u should charge more


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

Sholee said:


> Yeappp this is why i stopped doing the service, people dont understand how hard it is to reset for a specific villager. Takes hourrrrsss, and not like 2 hours, it takes more than 6 hours sometimes maybe even days! Good luck on your thread though farobi, i think your prices are pretty good considering the work it takes, if anything i think u should charge more


Thanks for the support Sholee ^^ Took me 8~ hours to get Zucker 

- - - Post Merge - - -

i would charge more, but people may not have that many tbt bells so activity will probably really low.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 14, 2014)

We have a spot for Chrissy.  What do you need for her?


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

ATotsSpot said:


> We have a spot for Chrissy.  What do you need for her?



800 tbt bells ^^


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 14, 2014)

I just think that's too much…sorry.  I run a TBT shop, and that's a lot of work for me.  I know it's hard to get *dreamies* into boxes, but it's still too much.  I'm sorry we couldn't make it work.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

ok. but next time, please read the front page. *this goes for everyone else as well*. i put the price there and it takes me a lot of time to bring a villager in boxes.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 14, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Thanks for the support Sholee ^^ Took me 8~ hours to get Zucker
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i would charge more, but people may not have that many tbt bells so activity will probably really low.



Honestly, I reckon that the price you have up is fine Farobi! ^_^ Considering you got to spend A LOT of TIME to reset for that one specific villager, and go to the LONG process of moving them out. That's going to be a lot of pain to do. It takes effort, your pricing is fine. And ALSO the TBT exchange rate often decreases and increases so people can't just say "that's too much for this, that villager" when there is _*no*_ official pricing on the TBT rates. 

So the asking price you have right now, is not too high in any way. Anyways, sorry for my rant. LOL. Good luck, if I ever have a villager I want and I have space, I'll come here for sure. c:


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 14, 2014)

You said she was accidentally in boxes, but whatever.  Good luck with future endeavors.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> Honestly, I reckon that the price you have up is fine Farobi! ^_^ Considering you got to spend A LOT of TIME to reset for that one specific villager, and go to the LONG process of moving them out. That's going to be a lot of pain to do. It takes effort, your pricing is fine. And ALSO the TBT exchange rate often decreases and increases so people can't just say "that's too much for this, that villager" when there is not official pricing on the TBT rates.
> 
> So the asking price you have right now, is not too high in any way. Anyways, sorry for my rant. LOL. Good luck, if I ever have a villager I want and I have space, I'll come here for sure. c:



Heh, thank you too ^_^!

I probably should add in the OP that I accept reserves as well 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ATotsSpot said:


> You said she was accidentally in boxes, but whatever.  Good luck with future endeavors.


Still took me a lot of time nonetheless~


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 14, 2014)

I think your price is very cheap. You just live in a different time zone than I do. I'm usually sleeping by now.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I think your price is very cheap. You just live in a different time zone than I do. I'm usually sleeping by now.



Thanks mate! People should also know that *prices are negotiable*. I'm more than happy to reasonably decrease the amount of TBT Bells if that means a successful transaction between the buyer and I.


----------



## aimeekitty (Mar 14, 2014)

I posted about Julian… will you accept? I can try to get you more later.


----------



## analytic (Mar 14, 2014)

mm, yeah, I withdraw my comment about prices.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

aimeekitty said:


> I posted about Julian… will you accept? I can try to get you more later.


yeah i did accept that. sorry for not updating op ;^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



analytic said:


> mm, yeah, I withdraw my comment about prices.


thanks~


----------



## aimeekitty (Mar 14, 2014)

yay thankyou! um, so how does it work?


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

aimeekitty said:


> yay thankyou! um, so how does it work?



im tting julian out. right now, tangy is in boxes in the town that julian is in, and i already have a person who wants her. After that trade with her, i shall tt for julian to be in boxes.

If you mean trading tbt bells, just click the amount of bells below my postcount, and transfer the bells you will pay there.


----------



## aimeekitty (Mar 14, 2014)

ok! understood!


----------



## RiceBunny (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah your prices are definitely reasonable as far as popular and semi-popular villagers go. Very cheap indeed, one of the cheapest I've seen around. However, if you have a villager that is not very popular you might as well just go else where and get them for free or really cheap; unless you're desperate. Very nice service nonetheless, if I was still looking for Marshal I'd definitely use your service ^-^. May I suggest lowering prices on villagers you're going to void anyways?! I'm sure you could've made some bells on Erik. Heck, I would've bought Erik. Some bells are better than none. Just some food for thought <3 still a lovely service.


----------



## rainbowspaghetti2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Is Chrissy still available? I can give you 800tbt for her. The only problem is, I need to get a villager to move. Would you be able to hold her for me? If not, that's okay


----------



## derpymayor (Mar 14, 2014)

I would buy Tangy but I haven't cycled through enough villagers to get her back


----------



## aimeekitty (Mar 15, 2014)

Just checking, should I stick around tonight (if so what time?) or will this be tomorrow? I just want to be available so I don't inconvenience you.


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 15, 2014)

ooh ill pay 1.5k for rosie! ( or beau, but mostly rosie xD )


----------



## Farobi (Mar 15, 2014)

aimeekitty said:


> Just checking, should I stick around tonight (if so what time?) or will this be tomorrow? I just want to be available so I don't inconvenience you.



you don't have to. -- but im currently in contact with someone who's getting tangy soon 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Konan224 said:


> ooh ill pay 1.5k for rosie! ( or beau, but mostly rosie xD )



rosie and beau are already gone and i havent cycled enough for them. sorry. ; w;


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 15, 2014)

alright! thanks anyway!


----------



## aimeekitty (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm exhausted sorry! Let's please do it tomorrow. Much thanks!


----------



## Farobi (Mar 15, 2014)

aimeekitty said:


> I'm exhausted sorry! Let's please do it tomorrow. Much thanks!


Such ok!


----------



## aimeekitty (Mar 15, 2014)

sorry about that! I"m ready whenever you are. 

Edit: Sorry I keep missing you I guess? I'm pretty busy today (sunday) but if you let me know some times you might be on or would be ready I can try for that, or we can shoot for Monday.


----------

